# Quitting Uber: my story



## AnonymousAtlUberGuy (Jan 27, 2015)

I have in a little over a year’s time completed over 1,900 trips and maintained a 4.88-4.91 rating, but due to multiple fare cuts and driver saturation, my time with Uber is coming to an end. This is my story:

A little over a year ago, a friend of a co-worker told me about how much money he would make driving part time here in the Atlanta market. It seemed like a very lucrative deal, so I signed up with my car and gave it a whirl. After a couple weeks I was hooked! Drove for around 20-30 hours a week and had at LEAST $500 every pay statement. Did the math and decided to get a hybrid vehicle that would allow me to double my mpg and pay less maintenance. The money that I saved on gas per month was more than my car payment!

Fast forward a year later and rates have fallen from 1.60/mi to 1.00/mi. Rates fell as low as .95/mi, but uber’s winter warmup guarantee promotion still helped turn a profit. Now the guarantee is gone, and the city is flooded everywhere with Uber drivers. What I used to make in a day or two, I have to now fight to make in a week! I’ve found myself devoting more and more of my time to Uber just to make enough for my car payment/insurance/maintenance and have a few beers.

What specifically stands out to me is a few weeks back right before I was going on vacation for a week, I wanted as much spending money as I could get so I called myself “going ham” with Uber that week. At the end of the week I ended up with $725 ($30 guarantee money), but I had to drive 55 hours to get that! 55 hours on top of my 40 hour full time job and that’s just the hours that I was “online”. All in all I’d say I drove about 58 hours. Deduct gas money and other expenses and I was making around $10/hr! Going on vacation was the best thing that could have happened because having fun for a week made me realize just how much of my life I have given to Uber just to make chump change.

So now I am constructing a two-month plan to quit Uber. Of course I just can’t leave because I have an extra vehicle to maintain, but I am confident that within two months I can either supplement that income with a different part time job, or find a way to earn more full-time. Either way I plan to be done with Uber in the very near future. I have experienced many highs and lows within the last year, physically and emotionally. I’ve made some great contacts and have learned some valuable lessons. Most valuable than all, is the fact that nothing lasts forever and like any situation it is best to strike when the iron is hot. Hope for the best and always prepare for the worst. Admittedly, I did the opposite because I didn’t foresee things changing so fast in the Uber landscape, but now that I have made that mistake with Uber, I know that I won’t make it again down the road in a more important scenario.

God bless.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Good Luck to you and yours. 

Great life decision and I'm sure they'll be many many more following in your footsteps.

Peace Brother


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

AnonymousAtlUberGuy good luck!


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

AnonymousAtlUberGuy said:


> I have in a little over a year's time completed over 1,900 trips and maintained a 4.88-4.91 rating, but due to multiple fare cuts and driver saturation, my time with Uber is coming to an end. This is my story:
> 
> A little over a year ago, a friend of a co-worker told me about how much money he would make driving part time here in the Atlanta market. It seemed like a very lucrative deal, so I signed up with my car and gave it a whirl. After a couple weeks I was hooked! Drove for around 20-30 hours a week and had at LEAST $500 every pay statement. Did the math and decided to get a hybrid vehicle that would allow me to double my mpg and pay less maintenance. The money that I saved on gas per month was more than my car payment!
> 
> ...


Excellent story. I think for most uber drivers it was far more lucrative when the rate were much higher. No one could foresee the multiple rate cuts in the future. The worst thing about it was ubers flimsy excuse that it would create more fares. Which is fares which is true. But having to drive a lot of more hours to obtain the same amount of $$$ is well... lol.

I started a few months ago when it was $2/mile in my city. But I only did it on very limited basis after reading about all the rate cuts. Needless to say the rate is now 1.20/mile. What a joke1


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

AnonymousAtlUberGuy said:


> I have in a little over a year's time completed over 1,900 trips and maintained a 4.88-4.91 rating, but due to multiple fare cuts and driver saturation, my time with Uber is coming to an end. This is my story:
> 
> A little over a year ago, a friend of a co-worker told me about how much money he would make driving part time here in the Atlanta market. It seemed like a very lucrative deal, so I signed up with my car and gave it a whirl. After a couple weeks I was hooked! Drove for around 20-30 hours a week and had at LEAST $500 every pay statement. Did the math and decided to get a hybrid vehicle that would allow me to double my mpg and pay less maintenance. The money that I saved on gas per month was more than my car payment!
> 
> ...


Good luck & wish you well. Atlanta market is now .78 cents per mile. Uber said the rate was only until end of July 2015. Yea right Fuber. Good time to move on.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

I wish I had an exciting 'quit story" to share, but I only drove like five days. Nothing under the ordinary happened.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Thank you for this good story! Best of luck with whatever your doing now I hope your happy


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## Driver2020 (Sep 2, 2015)

I'm done too. They take 20 percent!! A bunch of crooks. I feel depressed every time I decide to drive so if it's making me feel like this because I'm not getting paid a fair wage, I'm done.



AnonymousAtlUberGuy said:


> I have in a little over a year's time completed over 1,900 trips and maintained a 4.88-4.91 rating, but due to multiple fare cuts and driver saturation, my time with Uber is coming to an end. This is my story:
> 
> A little over a year ago, a friend of a co-worker told me about how much money he would make driving part time here in the Atlanta market. It seemed like a very lucrative deal, so I signed up with my car and gave it a whirl. After a couple weeks I was hooked! Drove for around 20-30 hours a week and had at LEAST $500 every pay statement. Did the math and decided to get a hybrid vehicle that would allow me to double my mpg and pay less maintenance. The money that I saved on gas per month was more than my car payment!
> 
> ...


----------

